

On Making the Front Page of Hacker News - tanay46
http://tanayj.com/on-making-the-front-page-of-hacker-news/

======
thaumaturgy
Sorry, quick note about your design: your links aren't distinguishable at all
from the rest of the text for those of us that are mildly colorblind. I have a
page at <http://robsheldon.com/colorblind> with some examples, if that helps.

